# Spraybar vs lilly pipe



## idris (3 Mar 2021)

2.5ft deep tank with 2 slightly under powered canister filters (both hampered by the head of water).
Pros and cons of lilly pipes vs spraybars?


----------



## Driftless (3 Mar 2021)

My bigger tanks aren't as deep as yours, ~ 2ft.  On bigger tanks I always run two filters with outflow at either end, inflow various.  One of tanks has one spraybar in the vertical position, watching the micro-bubbles from CO2 and Twinstar Reactors I don't see any difference in how the water gets distributed between the tanks with just lily pipes and the one with the spraybar, eventually I will remove the spraybar.


----------



## zozo (4 Mar 2021)

It depends on your situation and the power/ turnover of the pump and if you can speak of pro or con.

The spray bar divides the flow of a number of smaller jet streams over the width of the tank making it a more linear flow pattern. Depending on the spray bar size you are somewhat stuck with the place it is in and only can be directed to spray up or down.

The lily pipe has several designs each with a slightly different type outlet, this outlet creates a turbulent vortex. When this outlet is placed at its proper height regarding the water surface this vortex creates an eddy and has a sort of a skimmer effect. The lily pipe jet stream can easily be directed. Depending on the hardscape set up this property can avoid dead spots in the tank. This can be very helpful to achieve a proper CO² distribution in a High Tech aquarium.

Another thing might be aesthetics and is more a matter of personal taste, lily pipes have a more intriguing design are mainly made out of glass ad look fancy and if cleaned properly they kinda melt into the scape with the least visual impact. Transparency is also their camouflage. 

So the practical pros and the cons in both are depended on the environment they need to provide with the flow. And this again is depended on the way it is set up regarding hardscape shape and placement. In some cases the life stocking can depend on it as well, some fish sp. don't mind or even like turbulent flow patterns others prefer a more gentle linear flow.


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Mar 2021)

Previously with the APS 2000L/H I tried extending the spraybar , it comes about third lengh of tank, but at the end it comes out with a lot less pressure Think in these situations two filters spraybars meeting in the middle may be the answer.


----------



## zozo (4 Mar 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> Previously with the APS 2000L/H I tried extending the spraybar , it comes about third lengh of tank, but at the end it comes out with a lot less pressure Think in these situations two filters spraybars meeting in the middle may be the answer.



Or loop it with 2 pieces of a tube in equal length one at each end, going to a Y connector on the main tube from the pump. Then the pressure meets up equally in the centre of the spray bar making each hole if not clogged providing the same pressure.

This same technique is applied in automated watering systems in plant nurseries. They also use a kinda spray bar dripping system. And loop the main tube to equalize the pressure over all the drip valves in it.


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Mar 2021)

Zozo Have you got a sketch or photo?


----------



## zozo (7 Mar 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> Zozo Have you got a sketch or photo?






I mean this, spray bar connected to both sides, to one T or Y connector. That's the loop and water will come from both sides meeting up in the centre... Then the pressure is equalized over each hole in the bar. 

In principle, you can also do this. Doesn'tmake much difference but all the 90° knees will give more resistance to the pump.




That's why the first diagram with a Y connector is the shortest possible route...


----------



## Zeus. (7 Mar 2021)

Or fit Maxspect Gyres and forget your filter output Much easier to clean and variable flow on a timer


----------



## idris (8 Mar 2021)

zozo said:


> View attachment 164331
> 
> I mean this, spray bar connected to both sides, to one T or Y connector. That's the loop and water will come from both sides meeting up in the centre... Then the pressure is equalized over each hole in the bar.


IMHO Connecting one spraybars at both ends won't perform significantly differently to two spraybars placed end to end. (The same configuration, but cut in half and then plugged.)
There could be implication for convenience, especially if it's a custom spraybar.


----------



## Zeus. (8 Mar 2021)

Best with spraybar on back longest side, if tank is room divider little tricker - I did it but had one end of spraybar jetting water down, so both worked together to complement the flow


----------

